# Official ICS for TB



## SolShade (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.tgdaily.com/mobility-brief/63297-thunderbolt-ice-cream-sandwich-rollout-begins
good things come to those who wait.


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

I was going to post the very same link, but to mock the site, since they obviously don't do very good reporting. I believe they are commenting on the current update, which is NOT ICS.


----------



## SolShade (Feb 24, 2012)

Yah i am a bit curious to the source of their information being that i'm not seeing anything else anywhere.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Fail.


----------



## deemann (Dec 1, 2011)

complete fail


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

This tells me absolutely no credible information or does it reference a source. I could tell you the same thing. I know its coming. Ive been waiting.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Topic closed as it's misinformation and it's just going to lead to more flaming. There is no ICS update for the thunderbolt outside of what the community has done and posted in the forum already.


----------

